# silver certificates and silver pennies for trade or sale



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 49 silver certificates and 3 1943 silver pennies, for sale or trade.

(note: i am not a collector - not interested in trading other collectible items)


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Tyler520 said:


> I have 49 silver certificates and 3 1943 silver pennies, for sale or trade.
> 
> (note: i am not a collector - not interested in trading other collectible items)


Those 1943 pennies are actually stainless steel, not silver, if my recollection is correct.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Those 1943 pennies are actually stainless steel, not silver, if my recollection is correct.


you are correct - apparently, people refer to them as 'silver' pennies though


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Steel, but not stainless. I got a hundred of them


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

Tyler520 said:


> you are correct - apparently, people refer to them as 'silver' pennies though


then why not correct your ad so as not to mislead a person into thinking they are silver.

boy the value sure is going down , now they are just plain ole steel.

I've never heard them called silver before today


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Clem said:


> Steel, but not stainless. I got a hundred of them


As usual, my recollection was close, but still wrong.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

How much are you wanting for the 3 pennies? What denominations are the silver certificates?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“apparently, people refer to them as 'silver' pennies though“

No, they don’t.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't seen one for decades. My dad always called them zinc .. if I recall correctly, they seemed to corrode easily.. 

I have a one dollar silver certificate ..given to me by my confirmation sponsor in 1956..


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

I have never heard of them being referred to as Silver, but Steel, now that is a common reference to me.
I have on $5.00 Silver Certificate, but plan on hanging onto it, have owned it for about 40 yrs, don't eat anything, so it stays with me. lol


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1943_steel_cent


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tyler520 said:


> I have 49 silver certificates and 3 1943 silver pennies, for sale or trade.
> 
> (note: i am not a collector - not interested in trading other collectible items)


Send me a PM and let me know what you have and how much you want for them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ticndig said:


> I've never heard them called silver before today


https://search.aol.com/aol/search?q=silver pennies&s_it=loki-tb-sb


----------

